# what is the biggest species of gecko?



## DinkyDink (May 14, 2009)

May sound stupid, but is there a breed of leopard gecko that can grow to over a foot? I know there are normal size and giants but are there breeds after that that grow even bigger?


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

The worlds largest living Gecko is thought to be the New Caledonian Giant Gecko, measuring from nose to tail tip, it is 14.5" long - according to google


----------



## DinkyDink (May 14, 2009)

thankyou i couldnt find where to look, i didnt know if someone was telling porkies! obviously its not a leopard gecko so they got that bit wrong!


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

it a bit ugly looking...

i'll link to the pic i found: http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/Geck82/P3070212.jpg


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

^ tokays can get up close to that size too but are more slender. 

Sadly the largest geckos that have existed are all extinct or thought to be. Rodrigues giant day gecko (_Phelsuma gigas) _got to over 15" in length. Hoplodactylus delcourti was another one that got to around 16"

ALso a quick search on google has this post which lists a bunch of others. 

"Other gecko species that come close in TL are Gekko smithi, 14 inches or so but slim build, less body mass than leachies. Same for Tokays, Gekko gecko, 14" TL, slim body, Cyrtodactylus biordinis, C. iriajayensis and C. louisiadensis 12-13" TL, slim build. Some Uroplatus fimbriatus top out around 14-15" TL (I had an impressive 14.5" male), but again, body mass puts them way down the 'big gecko' scale."

http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/general-lizard-forum/68867-biggest-gecko.html


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

take a look at repashys site,there are some huge leachies,think i read that he has one over 400g!not exactly sure but they measure at least 17/18 inches,i have some baby l.leachianus that are suposedly from one of the biggest locales,i guess i will find out in a few years,they take a good 2/3years to fully mature,
i recon there are tokays that measure longest but in shear body weight its gotta be leachies,
take a look at the pics of the hopidactylus species mentioned above,one specimen was discovered in a museum in france,acording to mauri legend they grew even bigger than the only known specimen,
i often wonder what the biggest ever gecko was,the giant mauri one probably died out within the last few hundred years,and there are still related living species within the genus but surely there had to be some huge geckos in the past,
just look at the diversity tere is in the present day,there must have been some amazing species that no one even knows existed,
ive done a fair bit of searching on the web and the giant mauri gecko is where the trail goes dead,
im sure there must be some info on skeletal remains somewhere out there but ive had no luck,if anyone knows any other interesting links be sure to post them,
fasinating thread!


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

draconiz-666 said:


> it a bit ugly looking...
> 
> i'll link to the pic i found: http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/Geck82/P3070212.jpg


How can you say that!

They are not ugly; just rather epic.

They are beutiful in their own special way :flrt:

Ed


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, new calendonian giant gecko's can get to 14-16 inch adverage, followed closley by the Tokay gecko hitting 12-14 inch,
although these are just adverages as i had a male Tokay that hit 16 inch, he was huge, that was until he dropped 2 inch if his tail, so even with a tail in the prossess of re-gening he's still just gnats chuff short of 14 inch, so i would new calendonian's have the potential to get 18 inch.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

i read somewhere that in the cretacious perioud there was a large 4 foot gecko like lizard witch had a dropable tail and moresticky feetrather than like areal gecko foot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

philo said:


> i read somewhere that in the cretacious perioud there was a large 4 foot gecko like lizard witch had a dropable tail and moresticky feetrather than like areal gecko foot.


Ahahah just imagine the dropped tail, it would knock you uncontious with its spasms :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahahah just imagine the dropped tail, it would knock you uncontious with its spasms :lol2:


 i bet i could tame it PMSL


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> i bet i could tame it PMSL


hahahaha that actually made me laugh out loud :no1: :no1: :no1:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

n:lol2: that would be funny you find a weird looking stick in a forest and you grab hold of it just to find that in the bushes in front of you emerges a giant leo and it drops its tail and it then has spastic attaks and smacks you in the face but then it nicks all you money and returns back to the leo.:lol2: I a Men 

m TAllllllllllllllllllll 










frog


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

i think its my dream 2 have a 3 - 4 foot long leopard gecko. i no it never gona happen but i can dream lol how cute would that be!
Dont think any geckos are ugly they all cute. I thought tokays would of been the biggest must of been wrong


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

leebrett69 said:


> i think its my dream 2 have a 3 - 4 foot long leopard gecko. i no it never gona happen but i can dream lol how cute would that be!
> Dont think any geckos are ugly they all cute. I thought tokays would of been the biggest must of been wrong


 You mean Tokay of your dreams right? LMAO, they are only the second biggest unfortunatly, i bet they're harder though, my geckos harder than your gecko ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> You mean Tokay of your dreams right? LMAO, they are only the second biggest unfortunatly, i bet they're harder though, my geckos harder than your gecko ROTFLMFAO


Looks like the my dads harder than your dad discussion has evolved :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Looks like the my dads harder than your dad discussion has evolved :lol2:


 AGAIN, we went through about 6 pages on another thread with my dad's harder than your dad posts LMAO


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

lol,gotta go with a leachie myself,they can be quite agressive,i know a tokay has a bite but so does a leachie its just not talked about much,
ohh and ps my dad needs a clump,any chance u could send ur dad over,lol


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

4 foot long tokay. no way. it would just take your fingers off. it would have your hand lmao. Youd need a full suite of armour to tame the thing and be very good at climbing lmao
il stick with my giant leopard gecko thanks haha


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

YouTube - Giant gecko


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Chapster5 said:


> YouTube - Giant gecko


 leachie


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Sure this will have any Leachie quaking in its boots :gasp:

















If only it was real :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Luv the leachies haha


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

can't decide if leachie is ugly or epic


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

pretty epic if you could get a giant tokay. but thats probably a photoshop


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Big McCann said:


> pretty epic if you could get a giant tokay. but thats probably a photoshop


Nah thats not photoshopped or this one









But this one maybe???


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

another biggie!!

Giant Tokay Gecko - YouTube


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Leachianus henkeli


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Yikes! They're beasts. I wonder how much they eat


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Load & loads of CGD


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

i think that video could be a tokay, though im not so sure. I mean the tail seems too long and thins out, and it looks like it goes up into a point. maybe, just maybe. but a tokay would probably be barking or what not at that guy with the he was touching it, if it were a tokay. maybe just a calm one though. but theres a million explanations on whether it is or not


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Reptile Stef said:


> Leachianus henkeli
> 
> image


thats a beaut mate, what island is it from?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

wayne the pain said:


> Sure this will have any Leachie quaking in its boots :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Big McCann said:


> pretty epic if you could get a giant tokay. but thats probably a photoshop





wayne the pain said:


> Nah thats not photoshopped or this one
> image
> 
> But this one maybe???
> ...





berbers said:


> another biggie!!
> 
> Giant Tokay Gecko - YouTube


All these are the product of Tokay Traders. In some countries BIG Tokay will fetch a lot of money, and I mean a lot. I spoke to a Malaysian who had bought a house, new car and put both his kids through education purely on trading Tokays. This "trading" is the reason Tokays are being considered for CITES protection.

All the pictures in this thread are fake barring the one on the scales. The video is actually a monitor with a tokay "mask" on. People have also tried selling Tegu's as giant "Stone Tuku" althought very few people fell for this.

The reason people are going mad for Tokays? Chinese medicine. Tokay tongues/saliva is said to cure everything form bad luck, to impotency....

To make the Geckos heavier they are fed mostly on chicken livers. Also tactics such as injecting the Tokay with silicone/mercury have been used.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats really sad that the species is going through this awful phase. And i hope to god its just a phase. But money can rule a man and as you said its alot of profit


----------

